# Plastic NM Connectors



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Which kind are you referring to? There are several different kinds - the Arlington Black Button and the T&B style connector. I like both of them.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Which kind are you referring to? There are several different kinds - the Arlington Black Button and the T&B style connector. I like both of them.


The Home Depot ones, they are black. I always like the metal ones with a nut. They are really secure but I may be changing. The metal ones take a lot of time to install.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I use these things a lot:










They work nicely in a new panel installation. But if it's a panel change out with no sheetrock-cutting allowed I prefer the connectors with locknuts.

I also use the plastic assholes (the little button-type ones) if I need a lower profile bushing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I use these things a lot:


I think they call those the "Tom Two Way."


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I watched a movie last night entitled "Tom Two Way."


Fixed it for you :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Fixed it for you :whistling2:


My quote didn't need fixing.


----------



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about those plastic connectors is that once you run a piece of NM through them it's a huge pain to pull it out if you have to. They're nice in certain situations though.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Zparme said:


> The only thing I don't like about those plastic connectors is that once you run a piece of NM through them it's a huge pain to pull it out if you have to. They're nice in certain situations though.


That's true, they are. But they're also quite useful in a pinch if you don't mind installing some hack work once in a while. Or more frequently than that even :whistling2:

Take a pair of needle nose pliers, grab the plastic wire-holding flap thing with them, and then strike the connector sharply against the ground. The flap will bust off nice and smooth and voila! you have a nice little bushing that doesn't hold on to a wire at all :laughing:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I love t&b steel city 850 split connectors. No locknut to deal with two rx side by side. Then the Arlington black buttons for hard to work in spots. The problem with plastic connectors as we all know is rx will move if don't hold them when stripping in.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I like these ones all we use for up to 10/3 NMD 

https://midwest.westburne.ca/ci4040-iberville-1-2-connector/IBVCI4040/ProductInformation.raction


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've used them, but I'm not much of a fan. I'm "commercial-bred" so to me, metal is better. However, I do see that they're faster to install than the metallic connectors and you don't have to worry about a locknut. Shoot, you don't even need a tool to install em. But... they can be a pain, and they're plastic.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JPRO2 said:


> I like these ones all we use for up to 10/3 NMD
> 
> https://midwest.westburne.ca/ci4040-iberville-1-2-connector/IBVCI4040/ProductInformation.raction



Do you guys really pay 34 cents for a romex connector?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anybody use these? Theses were very common around here for awhile


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

mikeg_05 said:


> Does anybody use these? Theses were very common around here for awhile



Hahaha... they look like the plugs I used to have in my ears.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter D, those look kind of nice, are they listed for two 12-2 or two 14-2?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the clip-in plastic connectors. Really nice for certain applications. Kinda wish they would make a similar one that clamps like thse, but screw in for 3R box threads. Won't catch me without a good handful at all times.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

mikeg_05 said:


> Does anybody use these? Theses were very common around here for awhile


not anymore I dont, those are Buchanan 1050's and when I first got into the trade in the early 80's that is all we used


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> Does anybody use these? Theses were very common around here for awhile


 Use to use them back in the 70's, still see them from time to time. 

 I use em too.

 Hate these.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

niteshift;Hate these.[/QUOTE said:


> I hate them too, but they're awesome for attaching dishwasher cords. You don't even need to take the covers off!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Hate these.



:laughing:


LOL, those are my favorite and pretty much all I use for NM.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

why not shop for the widest listing/rating .....? ~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Black buttons or two screw. I hate the blue ones with the tab. Which ones have the widest listing?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JPRO2 said:


> I like these ones all we use for up to 10/3 NMD
> 
> https://midwest.westburne.ca/ci4040-iberville-1-2-connector/IBVCI4040/ProductInformation.raction


People still install those stupid connectors!?!?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

For 1-2 NM, black buttons.. everything else is a waste of time. Fishing through a wall, with connector attached - ill use the standard 2 screw metal connector.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't use 'em as a rule but there are circumstances like the old work ceiling fan boxes(which they come with) that regular NM connectors just don't work well...or resi heavy up where the regular ones are just too crowded for the volume of stuff up top, then use them sparingly for a neater job.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I also use the plastic assholes (the little button-type ones) if I need a lower profile bushing.


Hahahahah im re-labeling the box tomorrow.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> why not shop for the widest listing/rating .....? ~CS~


At pennies a piece I will indulge myself with the ones I like. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> LOL, those are my favorite and pretty much all I use for NM.


They are almost universally hated but I like them too. They snap in and only require channelocks to install. I like the black buttons but they have their drawbacks, namely the cable pulling through the connector and it's not easy to remove a cable once installed in one.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Peter D said:


> They are almost universally hated but I like them too. They snap in and only require channelocks to install. I like the black buttons but they have their drawbacks, namely the cable pulling through the connector and it's not easy to remove a cable once installed in one.


They are *almost* universally hated but *I* like them too. They snap in and only require channelocks to install. *I like* the black buttons but they have their drawbacks, namely the cable pulling through the connector and it's not easy to remove a cable once installed in one.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> They are *almost* universally hated but *I* like them too. They snap in and only require channelocks to install. *I like* the black buttons but they have their drawbacks, namely the cable pulling through the connector and it's not easy to remove a cable once installed in one.


They are *almost* universally hated but *I* like them too. They snap in and only require channelocks to install. *I like* the black buttons but they have their drawbacks, namely the cable pulling through the connector and it's not easy to remove a cable once installed in one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> They are almost universally hated but I like them too. They snap in and only require channelocks to install.


Noob :laughing:

I almost never use channel locks with them, I just push the tab in to get it started and smack it with my linemen.



> I like the black buttons but they have their drawbacks,


I can't say as I have never tried them, I have seen them used with NM and troughers in suspended ceilings and almost always had pulled out some. IT seems they count on the cable being secured with a few inches.

By the way, If I have to remove the hated ones it is easy with tin snips.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

And can you both you guys knock off the repeats, it makes you both look like idiots. :laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And can you both you guys knock off the repeats, it makes you both look like idiots. :laughing:


Its the pete and re-pete show!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Noob :laughing:
> 
> I almost never use channel locks with them, I just push the tab in to get it started and smack it with my linemen.


Yeah, I've done it that way too, but channelocks are better because I said so. :thumbsup:





> By the way, If I have to remove the hated ones it is easy with tin snips.


Noob. :laughing: Tin snips? Why not use *****? 



BBQ said:


> And can you both you guys knock off the repeats, it makes you both look like idiots. :laughing:



And can you both you guys knock off the repeats, it makes you both look like idiots. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, I've done it that way too, but channelocks are better because I said so. :thumbsup:


OK, but how does Ken say?







> Noob. :laughing: Tin snips? Why not use *****?


Tin snips work better, because I said so and they are in my bag right next to my *****.:thumbsup:






> And can you both you guys knock off the repeats, it makes you both look like idiots. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> OK, but how does Ken say?


I can't wait to find out. :no:





>



"Your" should be "you're".


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> "Your" should be "you're".



:laughing:

I only cut and paste, I don't photoshop.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I only cut and paste, I don't photoshop.


I figured that, but I'm competing with Eric to be the forum :nerd: so I have to be on my "A" game.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I figured that, but I'm competing with Eric to be the forum :nerd: so I have to be on my "A" game.


So you are looking to score the steelersman trophy?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> LOL, those are my favorite and pretty much all I use for NM.


 We are no longer on speaking terms. 

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> We are no longer on speaking terms.
> 
> -John




 












:laughing:


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> People still install those stupid connectors!?!?


Yup everyone around here what don't you like about them?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I figured that, but I'm competing with Eric to be the forum :nerd: so I have to be on my "A" game.


You're ****ing doomed. This is me after work yesterday. NOT TO BE TRIFLED WITH!!!


----------

